# Bookends



## bhatleberg (Dec 5, 2020)

The 4x4 at the heart of a piece of camatillo was useless due to checking and a rotted out pith. Figured I'd try bookends...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## bhatleberg (Dec 5, 2020)

The rings closest to the pith have a crumbly, grainy texture. Maybe just what rot looks like in dense, oily woods? For whatever reason, it picks up in black light when the normal wood doesn't.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 5, 2020)

Nice use of something that might have gone into the wood stove Brian. Did you weight them as well?


----------



## bhatleberg (Dec 5, 2020)

Yeah, there's a good couple of pounds of lead straight down the center of each. I was hoping it would make it through some of the cracks, but it cooled too quickly. Smelled incredible, though - filled the house last night, and I can still smell it today. I made my kids come in and told them they might never have another chance to smell boiling rosewood oil!


----------



## stephen45710 (Dec 5, 2020)

A creative solution!


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 6, 2020)

Such an innovative and practical use of beautiful wood that might have not otherwise been used for woodworking! Congrats! How did you melt the lead? Chuck


----------



## bhatleberg (Dec 6, 2020)

Stovetop and an old ladle. Kind of unsophisticated, I guess, but it's what I've always done.


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 6, 2020)

bhatleberg said:


> Stovetop and an old ladle. Kind of unsophisticated, I guess, but it's what I've always done.


I hope you didn't melt that lead indoors.


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 6, 2020)

The melting part is okay, it's the breathing of the fumes that isn't.


----------

